
How One Woman's Digital Life Was Weaponized Against Her - rafaelc
https://www.wired.com/story/how-one-womans-digital-life-was-weaponized-against-her/
======
emodendroket
I set this aside for several days and finally just got around to reading it.
It was a really excellent, if frightening, article.

------
spejson
I'm also not sure what conclusions to draw.

\- There is this weird idea, that one does not need to meet another person in
real life in order to build a real, meaningful relationship.

\- Internet is a great place, but it also provides venue for people, that want
to get outraged and want to get involved in conflicts, that under normal
circumstantions they would never even hear of.

Is there any study on the consequences of such harassment?

~~~
tabeth
I believe the conclusion to draw from the article is that people can be
terrible, and with the advent of the internet people can be terrible in new
ways that draw from your past, more easily.

------
Overtonwindow
I think it's frightening sometimes how much information we give up over the
internet, and on social media platforms. I don't think most people realize it.

------
andriesm
Do we really need articles like these on HN ?

~~~
tabeth
You're wondering if an article talking about how the lack of privacy and the
collection of unprecedented amounts of personal information and how it relates
to cybercrime should be on HN?

------
andai
I'm not really sure what conclusions to draw from this article. Don't cheat on
your husband? And on the other side, don't stalk and harass your ex!

~~~
dexterdog
More importantly, if you're going to cheat, don't send anything that you don't
want to see posted on social media.

~~~
uptime
That’s true, but the images weren’t the worst part. Years of harassment and
fiction sent to people they came in contact with, and spoofed/forged
communications were what caused the most harm.

It’s a nobrainer about images but I for one could not stay sane if i had to
explain to every new employer that there is overhead in hiring me in the form
of violent emails from a stalker.

This isn’t a shruggie and be done with it story.

